# Russian Dwarf Hamster - what do I do?



## Woodywoodster (May 15, 2012)

Please can you give me some advice.

Four weeks ago we adopted a 6 month old Russian Dwarf from the 'adoption centre' at our local pet shop chain - they were not able to give me any information on 'Mr Grumpy' (as we have now named him) except to say that he did not get on with his cage mate.

He is the cutest, smallest, most angelic looking pile of fluff you have ever seen - however, he is the grumpiest, nastiest, most cantankerous Hamster I have ever owned (we have owned several).

On advice from the Pet shop we gave him a couple of days of calmto settle in before we went near him, and very gradually tried to get to know him - titbits of food, soft talking, introducing my hand and so on.

Well he is the nastiest little devil, he hisses, leaps to bite us, screeches and growls.

My children are petrified of him and don't want him anymore, my husband thinks he is the devil incarnate and despite being very patient he scares me a little too.

Is 'Mr Grumpy' a lost cause?

please advise.

Thanks, 
Louise


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm afraid I have no idea as my hamsters have generally been quite placid..you may have more success if you post this in the rodents section...there are some very knowledagable people on there and this forum doesn't get as much traffic as the specific rodent forum


----------

